# Sub-contractors needed fredericksburg va



## Perfectcutca (Oct 18, 2011)

Need Sub's ASAP

We do private communities in the fredericksburg area along with other commercial properties.

This is our pay out for trucks.

Prices for equipment
1/2-1 Ton Plow Truck w/ in bed $115/Hr
1/2-1 Ton Plow Truck $85
Flat Bed 1 Ton or greater Plow & Spreader $135
Flat Bed 1 Ton or Greater Plow Only $100/Hr

Skid Steers $85/HR

Back Hoe $125/HR
Front End Loader $135/HR

Please Private message me for more details.

*Constant work and lots of hours!*


----------

